# Murray trimmer



## Stgcutter (Jul 19, 2014)

I bought a cheap weedeater from Walmart. I had a few helpers help me since my uncle was out and had a lot of weedeating to do for customers. So I tried this Murray 2510 as a spare. It work quite well for a 60$ weedeater and still making profit.


----------



## ncpete (Jul 20, 2014)

being unsure of which one you bought, I can say this for sure about those Murray's with the upside down motors. - they can go forever! that same motor design is on my 19 year old Ryobi. All I have done to the thing is change the plug, filters, and fuel lines - it just keeps going. It certainly does not make the same power as comparable sized equipment from Stihl, Husqvarna, or what ever preferred commercial brand, but it also comes in at 1/4 the price. Decent enough for non-commercial yard work, and okay as an occasional backup. You may find that you want to change to a better trimmer head, though.


----------



## rullywowr (Jul 20, 2014)

Bought my weedeater trimmer on CL for $20 and it runs like a champ. Basic maintenance and fuel lines and she is a runner.


----------



## Stgcutter (Jul 20, 2014)

It doesn't bog down much at all. The line was flimsy so I switched to that husqvarna titanium. She cuts like a charm now.


----------



## farmrboy (Jul 25, 2014)

Surprising how well the cheap stuff can run. I have a 20 yr old poulan pro 195 trimmer that hasn't caused me any problems. I drain the fuel every fall and hand it up, the next spring it starts in less than 5 pulls. Altho, it is starting to get a little weak so I'm going to replace it with a husky or echo next spring. But, 20 yrs is good, especially with the big weeds and brush I've cut with it.


----------



## alderman (Jul 26, 2014)

Got this one for $70, but I did just replace the clutch for $25.


----------



## ncpete (Jul 30, 2014)

alderman said:


> Got this one for $70, but I did just replace the clutch for $25.
> 
> View attachment 360926


$70, now that just isn't right. You suck!


----------

